# Vauxhall Meriva heating issues



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I've got a 06reg vauxhall Meriva 1.6 petrol. When I switch the heaters on it takes a absolute age to warm up. I can travel from home to work, 30min journey and its just starting to warm up! Any ideas as to what could be the problem?


----------



## Johnny Kebab (Apr 3, 2010)

Thermostat?


JK


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Thermostat knackered? Have you the car long?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Agree with the two comments above, what does the temperature gauge show?


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Just over 2 years, where might I find the thermostat? Is it expensive to fix?


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Yep another vote for thermostat. They are normally on the engine near where the top hose from the radiator connects. Normally pretty easy to change and cost about £20 http://www.gsfcarparts.com/176gm0150 (that link may not be the correct part for your car)


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

My dad had rotten luck with his first mervia. Like yours was the 1.6 and his heater was cold. Long story but engine was knackered . But paid £160 to have the thermostat swapped. I hear it's in a bugger of a place to get too.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

mattsbmw said:


> Agree with the two comments above, what does the temperature gauge show?


Sometimes the gauge doesn't move and stays on 80, then sometimes it goes up to bout 100?

Is it a job that I could do with a Haynes manual by myself or best off letting the garage do it?


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

srmtor said:


> Sometimes the gauge doesn't move and stays on 80, then sometimes it goes up to bout 100?
> 
> Is it a job that I could do with a Haynes manual by myself or best off letting the garage do it?


How long does it take to get to 80 and is the heater warm when it gets there?


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Sometimes it doesn't even get there. The heater warms up, but isn't very warm if that makes sense?!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

srmtor said:


> Sometimes it doesn't even get there. The heater warms up, but isn't very warm if that makes sense?!


Definately sounds like a thermostat problem.

If your not good with mechanical things i would take to garage to ensure it is done properly and all air bled from system.


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

mattsbmw said:


> Definately sounds like a thermostat problem.


The system is overcooling, it can't be anything other than the thermostat.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

I shall get it booked in then, thanks for the help folks!


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Firstly have you checked the coolant level?
Are you able to restrict the flow of water (mole grips and something to protect the hose) through the top hose to see if the heater then warms properly?
I have also seen pollen filters so blocked that no air could get through to the cabin so it appears cold.
I am not sure if the Meriva has a heater valve like the Fords and BMWs as this can also cause problems.
Is it an 8v or 16v? The16v is much easier to fix than the 8v as the stat is accessible. On the 8v it entails more dismantling so some just fit a thermostat in the top hose. Not as difficult as it may sound.
Depending on the model you may find that it appears quite expensive and you can only buy a complete housing. Once you know what part you are looking for the thermosat is available, quite easy to replace and there is no need to purchase a complete housing.


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

Cheers for the post sh1ner, coolant levels fine, as for the rest I've not tried it. But shall investigate it though. Thanks


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd also go for a stat first , saying that had a corsa In last week that had 2 leaks one the waterpump cured that only to discover the matrix leaking both swapped and had red hot heaters . Had a few corsas that wouldn't bleed and I've since read that the matrixes block up


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

The OP has said the temperature gauge hardly moves though, so it's not a problem with the heater, just a lack of heat in the coolant. Only one possible cause - a dead thermostat.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Jem said:


> The OP has said the temperature gauge hardly moves though, so it's not a problem with the heater, just a lack of heat in the coolant. Only one possible cause - a dead thermostat.


With respect thermostats usually fail closed. It also depends where the coolant sensor is located. If it is not in coolant because the level is low it will not be able to read much at all. Jaguar made that mistake. When the plastic waterpump impeller on the V8s broke up the system dumped some coolant and the gauge showed a decrease in temperature despite actually overheating as the sensor was at the highest point in the system and not immersed, a small loss of coolant showed it running cold and stopped the heater working.
If it has air con and the condenser fan is on that can also overcool. Or the radiator fan is on when it should not be for that matter.
There could also be more than one fault.
I am not saying it is not the stat but there can definitely be more than one cause.
It always pays to check all the simple stuff as well.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Just had a Google, Sounds a fun job.
Apparently they always seem to fail open and make it run cool. Get a genuine Vauxhall one apparently.
On a Meriva related subject, have you had the famous steering angle sensor failure yet?


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Just had a Google, Sounds a fun job.
> Apparently they always seem to fail open and make it run cool. Get a genuine Vauxhall one apparently.
> On a Meriva related subject, have you had the famous steering angle sensor failure yet?


I googled it after what people had said it might be, and saw about the genuine vauxhall bit. I haven't as yet (touch wood.) sounds like a big expensive job though!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

srmtor said:


> I googled it after what people had said it might be, and saw about the genuine vauxhall bit. I haven't as yet (touch wood.) sounds like a big expensive job though!


They or, it ,went on my Uncles. I think I heard £600... :doublesho


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> They or, it ,went on my Uncles. I think I heard £600... :doublesho


Thanks for that PugIain! What is it and how do I know if it fails?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

srmtor said:


> Thanks for that PugIain! What is it and how do I know if it fails?


Angle sensors for the steering. Which I believe is electric. The sensors fail and the steering ****s up.
My Uncle has broken his back and is disabled, so you can imagine his delight when the steering on his car went completely stiff going round a round a bout.

This is a random quote off a site I just found

Common faults: EPS light comes on intermittently. Steering goes heavy on one or both directions complete loss of power steering

"This Vauxhall Meriva electric power steering column is a very common failure for all Meriva vehicles, the fault normally starts out being very intermittent with the steering warning light only coming on after long journeys. But the fault always becomes more permanent if left for long enough. The fault often gets worse during parking when the steering is in the full lock position.

These Meriva steering columns are calibrated individually to the vehicle using dealer level diagnostic equipment."


----------



## srmtor (Jul 12, 2008)

PugIain said:


> Angle sensors for the steering. Which I believe is electric. The sensors fail and the steering ****s up.
> My Uncle has broken his back and is disabled, so you can imagine his delight when the steering on his car went completely stiff going round a round a bout.
> 
> This is a random quote off a site I just found
> ...


That's not good for him is it. I shall look for out for this then, but nothing has reared it's head yet and hopefully it won't do either!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

srmtor said:


> That's not good for him is it. I shall look for out for this then, but nothing has reared it's head yet and hopefully it won't do either!


Fingers crossed chap!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Sh1ner said:


> With respect thermostats usually fail closed.


With respect, thermostats are designed to fail open.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Jem said:


> With respect, thermostats are designed to fail open.


We will have to disagree on that then but in 35 years of doing this job I can count the number that have failed open, that I have seen, on less one hand.
Thermostats usually fail because the wax has leaked out of the capsule the stat closes when it gets cold and will therefore stay closed because there is nothing, when heated, to expand and open it against the force of the spring that is trying to close it.
There are others VW that fail because the plastic housing breaks and the stat cannot open as it has nothing to press against.
The Meriva may fail open, perhaps something breaks and gets lodged in it, holding it open, I do not know.


----------



## dcr226 (Jan 10, 2014)

I know the thread is a bit old, but we had exactly the same thing happen about 3 months ago, and replaced the thermostat last week.

In a failed state, the engine wouldn't get upto running temperature, and the heater wouldn't blow warm at all.

I took pictures of the entire process and documented it here (incase it helps anyone out in the future).. http://www.ultracars.co.uk/vauxhall-meriva-thermostat-replacement/


----------

